# We Are a Family



## Denton

There was a fellow on this site who lived out west. He was a retired engineer who was into self-sufficient living. He died. Cancer got him. He knew he was goig to die, so he had the chance to say good-bye. Yeah, I can't remember his name, but I remember him and miss him.

Do y'all remember @Auntie? I do. As far as I am concerned, that woman walked on water. I miss her so much. There's only one thing that would have taken her from this place. I can't prove that, which is why I am making this thread.

If you are going to be a regular member who posts on a regular basis, could you do us a favor? Leave your ID and password with someone?

I can only imagine one reason why @Auntie is no longer with us. Please, leave instructions for a survivor to let us know if the inevitable happens to you. 
Please.


----------



## Inor

When I go face-down, I am sure Mrs Inor will post it on the orange site and it will take less than 12 seconds to be here too.


----------



## inceptor

Yeah, I remember who your talking about but can't recall his name.

I think the same thing happened to targetshooter.


----------



## inceptor

Inor said:


> When I go face-down, I am sure Mrs Inor will post it on the orange site and it will take less than 12 seconds to be here too.


Ah, like me, you're just too rotten to die. If we go, we'll go buried in brass.

ETA: Tell her she is missed here.


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> Yeah, I remember who your talking about but can't recall his name.
> 
> I think the same thing happened to targetshooter.


Thanks for reminding us about TS. He was a good man. I miss him, too. He was in bad shape the last I spoke with him. I didn't expect his demise because th hard-headed bastard thought thought he wouldn't die, too. 
That's my point. None of us will make it out alive. Sure. We are preppers. We plan to live. We can't fight life, though.


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> Thanks for reminding us about TS. He was a good man. I miss him, too. He was in bad shape the last I spoke with him. I didn't expect his demise because th hard-headed bastard thought thought he wouldn't die, too.
> That's my point. None of us will make it out alive. Sure. We are preppers. We plan to live. We can't fight life, though.


We all have date with the grim reaper. I believe that date has already been set.

What I do know is that most here will fight until the end. We're just too darned hardheaded and independent to do otherwise. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Inor

inceptor said:


> Yeah, I remember who your talking about but can't recall his name.
> 
> I think the same thing happened to targetshooter.


The last time I talked to Target Shooter, he had just had a bad bad stroke. It was one of those really awful ones where his mind was still sharp, but nothing else was. That conversation has haunted me.


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> We all have date with the grim reaper. I believe that date has already been set.
> 
> What I do know is that most here will fight until the end. We're just too darned hardheaded and independent to do otherwise. :tango_face_grin:


I am a Southern Baptist and not a Primitive Baptist. My faith is not written in stone. I write it, every day. Is that good? I am not sure.


----------



## White Shadow

Denton said:


> If you are going to be a regular member who posts on a regular basis, could you do us a favor? Leave your ID and password with someone?
> 
> I can only imagine one reason why @Auntie is no longer with us. Please, leave instructions for a survivor to let us know if the inevitable happens to you.
> Please.


My wife asked me to leave her a note in the safe with who to call to get rid of all my guns when I go since she doesn't know squat about them, knows I wouldn't want any of my family near them, and her family is far away.


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> I am a Southern Baptist and not a Primitive Baptist. My faith is not written in stone. I write it, every day. Is that good? I am not sure.


You are who you are. You are a product of your life experiences as we all are.

That's ok, I still like ya anyhow.


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> You are who you are. You are a product of your life experiences as we all are.
> 
> That's ok, I still like ya anyhow.


Every once in a while I like me, too. Not too often, to be honest.


----------



## A Watchman

Agreed we are family, most here will never know how much and in a very personnel way, the members here have impacted my life. In my detailed last will and testament that outlines the steps to address, I have a section of all who should be notified. Inclusive is this site with a message for my wife to relay.


----------



## Slippy

I'm sure Mrs Slippy will take the time to post of my demise after she returns from grieving in The Cayman Islands, of course giving her new boyfriend plenty of time to acclimate to all my stuff...lain:


----------



## rstanek

Denton said:


> I am a Southern Baptist and not a Primitive Baptist. My faith is not written in stone. I write it, every day. Is that good? I am not sure.


I believe that faith can't come from our head, none of us has one that's screwed on straight, our faith comes from the heart, it never lies or deceives....we can never deny what we feel, that's why Jesus put himself there.....JMO.....


----------



## MaterielGeneral

A Watchman said:


> Agreed we are family, most here will never know how much and in a very personnel way, the members here have impacted my life. In my detailed last will and testament that outlines the steps to address, I have a section of all who should be notified. Inclusive is this site with a message for my wife to relay.


Yes we are a family! I found out how much we are.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> I'm sure Mrs Slippy will take the time to post of my demise after she returns from grieving in The Cayman Islands, of course giving her new boyfriend plenty of time to acclimate to all my stuff...lain:


I was going to say the same damn thing! :vs_lol: My 401K and life insurance will keep my wife and her boyfriend really busy for some time. Hope she will at least let you guys know I lost the fight before she jets off to Cancun. Something like "He's dead, that is all".


----------



## Prepared One

Denton said:


> There was a fellow on this site who lived out west. He was a retired engineer who was into self-sufficient living. He died. Cancer got him. He knew he was goig to die, so he had the chance to say good-bye. Yeah, I can't remember his name, but I remember him and miss him.
> 
> Do y'all remember @Auntie? I do. As far as I am concerned, that woman walked on water. I miss her so much. There's only one thing that would have taken her from this place. I can't prove that, which is why I am making this thread.
> 
> If you are going to be a regular member who posts on a regular basis, could you do us a favor? Leave your ID and password with someone?
> 
> I can only imagine one reason why @Auntie is no longer with us. Please, leave instructions for a survivor to let us know if the inevitable happens to you.
> Please.


I miss Auntie, I thought she was very special and like you, can only assume that she would only leave us for a far better place.


----------



## Slippy

Classic line;

And I'd like to leave my 72 Gran Torino to my friend on the condition that you don't chop top the roof like the other ******* don;t paint idiotic flames like a white trash hillbilly and don't put a big gay spoiler on the rear end like the other ***********...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Boss Dog

rstanek said:


> I believe that faith can't come from our head, none of us has one that's screwed on straight, our faith comes from the heart, it never lies or deceives....we can never deny what we feel, that's why Jesus put himself there.....JMO.....


Don't follow your heart, feelings will get you into trouble. What our heart wants is often contrary to God's plan for us. If we follow only our heart's desire, we will fail greatly.



> Jeremiah 17:9 The heart is deceitful above all things, and desperately wicked: who can know it?


We must trust only in God's promise to keep us by "His" Faith.

He saved us by his faith; He will keep by his faith.



> 1 Corinthians 1:9 God is faithful, by whom ye were called unto the fellowship of his Son Jesus Christ our Lord.
> 
> 2 Thessalonians 3:2b ... for all men have not faith. 3 But the Lord is faithful, who shall stablish you, and keep you from evil.


I miss some other folks as well but, I think most left for their own reasons. I too often thought about targetshooter and what must have happened to him.


----------



## MI.oldguy

We all have expiration dates.seems like the good people go too soon,and the assholes keep living though.


----------



## inceptor

MI.oldguy said:


> We all have expiration dates.seems like the good people go too soon,and the assholes keep living though.


Maybe that's why we are still here................ Just sayin.............


----------



## Old SF Guy

Thanks Denton. I try not to think about death much and firmly believe we all die alone. I will seek to let my wife know how to tell ya'll. Like Slippy's, it may be after her bereavement leave to Hawaii.

I do have plans for her to auction off my Jeep on here, as her next husband apparently can't drive a stick shift.


----------



## bigwheel

Denton said:


> There was a fellow on this site who lived out west. He was a retired engineer who was into self-sufficient living. He died. Cancer got him. He knew he was goig to die, so he had the chance to say good-bye. Yeah, I can't remember his name, but I remember him and miss him.
> 
> Do y'all remember @Auntie? I do. As far as I am concerned, that woman walked on water. I miss her so much. There's only one thing that would have taken her from this place. I can't prove that, which is why I am making this thread.
> 
> If you are going to be a regular member who posts on a regular basis, could you do us a favor? Leave your ID and password with someone?
> 
> I can only imagine one reason why @Auntie is no longer with us. Please, leave instructions for a survivor to let us know if the inevitable happens to you.
> Please.


So sorry to hear about that. Prayers for her family and friends.


----------



## Boss Dog

I do have a printed sheet in my safe with all my log-in sites with their screen names and passwords. Now all the family has to do is get into my safe.


----------



## BookWorm

If anyone wants to know when you're going to die... it's really very simple. Just look on the back of your Birth Certificate for the expiration date. :vs_smirk:

Or... just make the best you can of each day you have. Don't be afraid to give a stranger a smile or hold a door open for someone behind you.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Here's my plan:

I have a video uploaded to my YouTube channel. It is set to be published in a few weeks. If I'm not around to change the publish date, it gets published and the word will get out.

If I change the date (I change the publish date every month), that means I'm still wasting oxygen here on this plane.


----------



## SGT E

Slippy said:


> Classic line;
> 
> And I'd like to leave my 72 Gran Torino to my friend on the condition that you don't chop top the roof like the other ******* don;t paint idiotic flames like a white trash hillbilly and don't put a big gay spoiler on the rear end like the other ***********...:vs_laugh:


Both my sons got a hell of a kick out of this movie....They said Dad! They made a Movie about you!...Even though they hardly speak to me because they have busy lives!...Gotta say I haven't met the ********** thats getting a million bucks worth of shit yet but the local Dog Shelter is in My WILL even if my kids only get a buck each!...just enough to get called to the lawyers office from their busy ****ing lives thinking they are gonna get lots o cash! I'm a slowly dying vet....Hey Cricket!...Can I leave you my info?...Not that I post a lot...I'd consider it an Honor! I think your a GOOD girl!


----------



## Jammer Six

My wife's next husband isn't going to get any of my clothes.

They wouldn't fit.


----------



## StratMaster

SGT E said:


> Both my sons got a hell of a kick out of this movie....They said Dad! They made a Movie about you!...Even though they hardly speak to me because they have busy lives!...Gotta say I haven't met the ********** thats getting a million bucks worth of shit yet but the local Dog Shelter is in My WILL even if my kids only get a buck each!...just enough to get called to the lawyers office from their busy ****ing lives thinking they are gonna get lots o cash! I'm a slowly dying vet....Hey Cricket!...Can I leave you my info?...Not that I post a lot...I'd consider it an Honor! I think your a GOOD girl!


That's funny! My son turned me onto that movie way back when... "Hey Dad, it's just like YOU".


----------



## StratMaster

I told my longtime friend (and now roomie) to just roll my body under the house if I die and keep collecting my pension.


----------



## MikeTango

Back Pack Hack said:


> Here's my plan:
> 
> I have a video uploaded to my YouTube channel. It is set to be published in a few weeks. If I'm not around to change the publish date, it gets published and the word will get out.
> 
> If I change the date (I change the publish date every month), that means I'm still wasting oxygen here on this plane.


So if you get kidnapped or lost in the woods, we'll think your heart is no longer beating. When in reality it is...


----------



## Denton

MikeTango said:


> So if you get kidnapped or lost in the woods, we'll think your heart is no longer beating. When in reality it is...


Don't worry; he'll get himself out of the mess and tell us all about it.


----------



## 23897

We are all just 2-3 minutes away from death. The good news is: every breath we take resets that timer. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist

Jammer Six said:


> My wife's next husband isn't going to get any of my clothes.


After I signed all my stocks and cash over to my wife, I found I had five pair of Harley boots (that all look new), a drawer full of knives and two pairs of Harley jeans--one pair beat into a bleached, threadbare existence, and my good pair which we refer to as my "funeral jeans." I also have 539 dollars. My entire belongings fit on one shelf and one drawer in our walk-in closet.

Most of my friends greet me with, _"Are you wearing the same clothes?"_

And I respond honestly, _"These are my only clothes."_

Two dozen knives, one pair of pants. That sounds about right...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MikeTango said:


> So if you get kidnapped or lost in the woods, we'll think your heart is no longer beating. When in reality it is...


I don't say in the video, "Hey, I'm dead!", I simply explain that something catastrophic has occurred in my life.


----------



## MikeTango

Back Pack Hack said:


> I don't say in the video, "Hey, I'm dead!", I simply explain that something catastrophic has occurred in my life.


My curiosity has peaked! You have me wanting to watch the video and see what it contains... Not that I want anything "catastrophic" to happen to you, of course.

Interesting idea, this video that will automatically post... you've got me thinking


----------



## The Tourist

Back Pack Hack said:


> I don't say in the video, "Hey, I'm dead!", I simply explain that something catastrophic has occurred in my life.


I would be honored to polish the instruments the coroner uses to dismember your corpse. I could easily find a "Deba" which is a heavy Japanese knife--much like a cleaver--because the coroner has to have several sections of your brain.

I would recommend a yanagiba for your large and small intestines. They were made to cleanly and precisely slice fish...


----------



## inceptor

The Tourist said:


> I would be honored to polish the instruments the coroner uses to dismember your corpse. I could easily find a "Deba" which is a heavy Japanese knife--much like a cleaver--because the coroner has to have several sections of your brain.
> 
> I would recommend a yanagiba for your large and small intestines. They were made to cleanly and precisely slice fish...


You are one strange dude. smh


----------



## The Tourist

inceptor said:


> You are one strange dude. smh


You wouldn't want some liberal, quota system, Puerto Rico veterinarian whack open one of our members, would you?

If he was good enough to pass Cricket's standards for membership, then he deserves a properly honed diagnostic tool!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

inceptor said:


> You are one strange dude. smh


----------



## Annie

I'd rather have my husband around than the insurance money, I dobn't care about the money. I'm worried he'll go first, because he's a workaholic. He needs to take better care of his health. I'm trying to switch us off to the Mediterranean diet, because that's supposed to be so heart-healthy. I'm told that people in Crete live to a ripe old age. Lots of fruits and vegetables, olive oil and yogurt.


----------



## 23897

Before you go Mediterranean look at this:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_life_expectancy

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

fangfarrier said:


> Before you go Mediterranean look at this:
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_life_expectancy
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Japanese? I wouldn't know where to begin.


----------



## The Tourist

Annie said:


> I'm told that people in Crete live to a ripe old age. Lots of fruits and vegetables, olive oil and yogurt.


Well, Madison would be close. We have 70 year old hippies still wandering around Bascom Hill, protesting the Vietnam War and leading a vibrant if not confrontation existence. All they consume are falafels and ditch weed, and they can rant all day long on how President Reagan monitors them by bouncing beams from Area 51 off their dental fillings. Or how they suspect their girl friend is an android sent from Ceti Alpha 5, tracking them by what their unique kidneys filter.

I've asked about putting tinfoil in their hats, and every jack one of them claims it's a lie started by Robert McNamara. The foil actually amplifies their thoughts directly to The Pentagon.

Now, these guys are going to live to be one hundred. The question is, do you want your husband to fall in with these yo-yos? I will tell you that my home is now tinfoil free...


----------



## SDF880

Gluten free seefood diet here, see food and eat it!


----------



## Steve40th

My MIL had lung cancer. After surgery about 15 years ago, she went through high and lows on blood work. Finally she started doing juice plus. Her oncologist has been very happy with her blood work for the last four years. Juice plus is a supplement of veggies, fruits omegas. All nature organic into a pill form. I think its two fold. She believes in it, and it helps due to getting foods your body needs.
I am skeptical of supplements, fad diets etc etc. But, she is healthier and positive it works for her.


----------



## The Tourist

Annie said:


> I don't care about the money. I'm worried he'll go first, because he's a workaholic.


Annie, I am far from a workaholic, but I hope I go first--and the sooner the better.

First off, I do not wish to end my days as a 93 year old Alzheimer's invalid, sitting on The County Infirmary porch scared to death. I'd rather have it out with some bangers in the food court, quick and clean. I saw how Patrick Swayze went in "Ghost," heck, he didn't even know he was dead.

I'm tired of things dying. During the Vietnam War we lost members of my homeroom. It's getting to the point I cannot even stand to see a bird laying in the gutter. And I made sure I was the one who carried out my little dog Sasha when she passed.

I have no bucket list, if I wanted it I did it right then. My Guardian Angel can show up anytime he wants, as long as I have my duties to God filled. You see the new generations coming up, I'd rather do a prison sentence than live in the world they'd create.


----------



## Annie

The Tourist said:


> Annie, I am far from a workaholic, but I hope I go first--and the sooner the better.
> 
> First off, I do not wish to end my days as a 93 year old Alzheimer's invalid, sitting on The County Infirmary porch scared to death. I'd rather have it out with some bangers in the food court, quick and clean. I saw how Patrick Swayze went in "Ghost," heck, he didn't even know he was dead.
> 
> I'm tired of things dying. During the Vietnam War we lost members of my homeroom. It's getting to the point I cannot even stand to see a bird laying in the gutter. And I made sure I was the one who carried out my little dog Sasha when she passed.
> 
> I have no bucket list, if I wanted it I did it right then. My Guardian Angel can show up anytime he wants, as long as I have my duties to God filled. You see the new generations coming up, I'd rather do a prison sentence than live in the world they'd create.


I understand, I really do...I see my my mil who was a brilliant woman and now she can't remember who came in the door five minutes ago, and my own mom is riddled with poly myalgia. It's really hard. They're both troopers though, I must say.

If my husband and I can get 20 more years to see our grandchildren and get a little cabin in the woods, and still enjoy pretty good health that's all. I will be happy with that.


----------



## Prepared One

Annie said:


> I'd rather have my husband around than the insurance money, I dobn't care about the money. I'm worried he'll go first, because he's a workaholic. He needs to take better care of his health. I'm trying to switch us off to the Mediterranean diet, because that's supposed to be so heart-healthy. I'm told that people in Crete live to a ripe old age. Lots of fruits and vegetables, olive oil and yogurt.


If I had my choice I would go first, purely for selfish reasons. I am not at all sure I would do well left to my own devices without her as my compass. I have told her many times she can't leave me with all these stupid crazy people and expect an outcome that she would approve of. :devil:


----------



## 23897

Based on the small sample of results here I see why men die first - they want to more. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor

fangfarrier said:


> Based on the small sample of results here I see why men die first - they want to more.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is an interesting take from Tucker Carlson on men in America.


----------



## The Tourist

fangfarrier said:


> Based on the small sample of results here I see why men die first - they want to more.


It's not dying that I'm scared of. If I could live to be 250 years old and have my 22 year old body, I'd stay for the duration.

I've reached an age where I fear the side effects of hypochondria. The worst things I've ever had is TWAR pneumonia and a broken wrist. Considering about 50 years of my life was on a motorcycle, that's not a bad record. Oh, those two broken noses didn't slow me up, at all.

*I just want to go quick*. Several days ago Denton and I had a conversation about my attitude. What I did not relate is why there are things I'm afraid of and things I am not. No one is going to survive an exchange with a dozen jihadists holding only a 1911. The answer is simply that you cannot. But you'll go fast, guaranteed.

I don't know what kind of work God wants me to do for him, but I've felt a singular case with The Holy Spirit. One pastor told me that my work was not done yet--because I was still alive. And I live by _"Thy will, not my will."_ And who knows, perhaps I will be 93 years old, and I have to share the Gospel with the boy who pushes my wheelchair. I pin my hopes on the fact that God will not push you farther than you can handle.

I learned about St. Lambert last year. One theory is that he went--with a sword--to face a gang of thieves there to loot the church. When he realized what he was about to do, he laid down the sword and was martyred. I wonder what I would have done.

CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA: St. Lambert


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Tourist said:


> ..........*I just want to go quick*. ............


I'd like just enough time to think to myself, "Damn.... I hope this doesn't hurt!"


----------



## The Tourist

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'd like just enough time to think to myself, "Damn.... I hope this doesn't hurt!"


My guess is that if you get chopped in two by a dozen jihadists, you won't even hear the dozens of 7.62x39mm brass clatter to the floor.

Oh, you will hear, "Admiral Ackbar." I know that's not correct, but usually the camels are smarter than the riders...


----------



## Annie

St Lawrence, (by the grace of God) was able to add humor to his martyrdom when he was being bbq'ed to death, and it's reported he said to his torturers, "I'm done in this side, now you can flip me over."


----------



## The Tourist

I had a joke for this, but decided against it...


----------



## dsdmmat

Denton (I didn't read the whole thread) were you thinking of Hunting Hawk? He is the reason I found this site. He was definately an interesting guy that had a lot of good advice and many things to pass on. 

I don't post a lot on here so it is highly unlikely that if I end up underground any of you would know. My wife has no interest in social media so she is unlikely going to log on and tell anyone of my demise. If I don't post for a few years you can assume I have gone underground for the long haul.


----------



## Prepared One

I have left instructions in my safe for my wife when I die, but you'll have to wait till she and her boyfriend come back from their trip around the world that my 401K and life insurance paid for. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## jsavage03

wow, i really appreciate the post


----------



## Denton

jsavage03 said:


> wow, i really appreciate the post


You know you are my radar, right?


----------



## SGG

Denton said:


> You know you are my radar, right?


----------



## rstanek

I’ve been on this site for about seven years now, I post every now and then , I read a lot, all you knuckleheads sometimes are more family to me then my own, I check in at least once a day, I get taken to task every once in awhile but I wouldn’t want it any other way, we all learn from one another and we all teach one another......


----------



## 23897

rstanek said:


> I've been on this site for about seven years now, I post every now and then , I read a lot, all you knuckleheads sometimes are more family to me then my own, I check in at least once a day, I get taken to task every once in awhile but I wouldn't want it any other way, we all learn from one another and we all teach one another......


This. This right here. This is what it means to me too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

And I really appreciate the shout out on the show Denton. It meant a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch

fangfarrier said:


> And I really appreciate the shout out on the show Denton. It meant a lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You cut me deep Fang. It was me that gave you the shout out. Denton just rode my coattails on that one.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Oh my. My apologies Sas. It was indeed you who gave me the shout out. Mea Culpa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

fangfarrier said:


> And I really appreciate the shout out on the show Denton. It meant a lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sasquatch said:


> You cut me deep Fang. It was me that gave you the shout out. Denton just rode my coattails on that one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


From what the critics are saying, the shoutout to fangfarrier was the highlight of that particular episode...:vs_lol:


----------



## The Tourist

Slippy said:


> From what the critics are saying, the shoutout to fangfarrier was the highlight of that particular episode...:vs_lol:


Well, Slip, I always thought that *you* were the highlight of forum episodes right here!

You now how things get about this time of the year. I saw recently that even Raquel Welsh needed a tuck here and there. Even our local news and weather guy ticks me off; he says it will be 72 degrees here, then says the current temp is 21...

So, just about the time my boyish charm starts to fade, there you are Slippy! I feel so good now that I might even put on a pair of new underpants...


----------



## Piratesailor

I think there are a few here and on OTP that have my contact information as well as real address. I have to get my dose of Jerky....

And I’ll live until my 90’s so I’ll be bitchIng at you for quite some time.


----------



## stevekozak

The Tourist said:


> Well, Slip, I always thought that *you* were the highlight of forum episodes right here!
> 
> You now how things get about this time of the year. I saw recently that even Raquel Welsh needed a tuck here and there. Even our local news and weather guy ticks me off; he says it will be 72 degrees here, then says the current temp is 21...
> 
> So, just about the time my boyish charm starts to fade, there you are Slippy! I feel so good now that I might even put on a pair of new underpants...


When did you start wearing underpants? :vs_worry:


----------

